# Here's mine (200SX)



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I know that the rims suck! That's my next mod actulally, and my tire are still good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*Nice Vary Nice*

lookin good! got any more pics?


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

how much are you planning on selling your rims for. I live in montreal where do you live. I remember seeing your car on the npclub.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what kind of rims do you want? i have alot of different styles and stuff. but my best prices of rims are the ADR designs. prob get them to you for cheap.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I want to spend about $1000.00 Can on the rims I have a quote from a friend of mine. MR7's for 1000.00$ Can (17's). Apparently it's a really good deal.

There's a few picture of my car @ www.teamimpulse.ca

I'm from Calgary by the way.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey dude.. 1000 bux can get u a set of ADR rims 17 " including rubber ! without it itll cost you less. go to 

www.ADRwheels.com 

and tell me what style you want and ill ask for the price


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you talking about Canadian funds or American funds???

Here are the one that I like the most. DV-8 (Black), DTM and GT-SPORT. 17's And do you know if tehey are making these in Gun Metal (On the web site they don't so they might not)

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey man, what spoiler is that? How much and where could I get it, if its still being sold, its really nice.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes they still do sell the spoiler. I don't remember how much I paid though. Here is the web site address.

http://www.mcgrailauto.com


Where do you live??? I can try to get one for you, I'll have to investigate for the price though!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im not sure if its like that, but im guessing the spoiler wasnt made for the car? It just seems like its a little bit higher/raised from the trunk? (Theres space) did you put it on without problems or was there custom work done?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Im not sure if its like that, but im guessing the spoiler wasnt made for the car? It just seems like its a little bit higher/raised from the trunk? (Theres space) did you put it on without problems or was there custom work done? *


It a universel spoiler that you have to custom install, it's actually pretty easy to install it. It doesn't seem like the spoiler is a little bit higher from the trunk, it is a bit higher. But i does look good anyway.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Car looks nice and clean... I like


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice 200, just one suggestion, skirts! thats whats the next body part i wanna get on my sentra.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

That what I'll do as well, I want some nice wheels and the side skirts and the rear lip!


----------

